

Twitter not suing - inovica
http://mashable.com/2009/08/12/twitter-not-suing-developer/

======
ErrantX
On the trademark chasing thing: and not chasing Twitterholic etc. I'd call
that fair enough: Twitterholic is a neat, non offensive service that plays by
Twitters rules. On the other hand MyTwitterButler is something Twitter might
not want to be associated with.

I dont know: I think it's fair to use your trademark power in that case?

